# NEW CHUNKY VIDEO, BIG SHARKS, COBIA, AND AJ!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got the video finished from diving sunday. Was a great day out there, and got some decent footage of about an 8 foot bullshark swimmin around us for a few minutes. When you watch it, remember when he first shows up, as you can see earlier in teh video, we were at least 15 feet above him on hte deck of the ship near the railing....so yuo can get an idea of the good size on him!

Hope you enjoy...if you didnt see the story, look down in Spearfishing Adventures "Shark, Cobia and AJ that got away"

Nice video of the cobia too, and poppin the AJ.

Heres the link.......

http://teamchunkylove.com/video.htm

"8' Bull Shark, Cobia, and AJ" is the name of the video.

Hope you enjioy...the viz was not great, so it is not high quality video...


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clay, love the video!!!! It's awesome. I'd love to meet up with yousometime. I meet up with Craasch210 the other night when I got called in to do an MRI on a patient of his in the ER at4:00am.He pulled up the PFF on the computer and it was great talking to him about all the adventures you guys have on your dive trips. I got a question/request. I think it is really cool to see what lies below in a world that I never get to see. I would love to be able to dive someday, but can't get the time or financing together just yet to make it happen. I have had my first boat for almosta year now,and it's still an adventure just going out fishing for me now. Is it possible to help out us fisherman and future diversthat can't seewhat you have the priveledge of seeing, byposting the nameof the wreck or spot and/or gps #'s that you get your videofrom? I'm not asking for you to give away any secret spots, just the ones that are public that you dive and get video or pictures from. I think it is really cool to have a visual or mental image of what I'm actually fishing on. I have lots of public numbers that I try fishing at, but I never know if it's worth a darn to fish on. There are all kinds of wrecks that would be interesting to know what they look like or what kind of condition it is in. For example, I go across numbersfor the Wendy II, the Soule Barge,Navy Tenders,UWF Cars( I'm not even sure if these are automobiles or rail cars???) , Opps Barge, or even the USS Mass, or the Russian Freighter. These are all just names until Iknowwhat it looks like.I haven't come across a great site that shows pictures or video of the pubic sites that are out there. I've seen a few on the MTD dive site and some other dive sites. It would be great if you could somehow organize your new website or an area in the PFF to list the spots that you have video of that are on public spots, where people couldmatch upa name and/or gpswith a picture or video.It might save alot of fuel if I'm not chasing down spots that may not be worth trying. Thanks alot for the consideration!!!! Christopher


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Gone Fishin! I hear ya!

I will always tell a friend I fish or dive with were we were. And I would have no problem tellin you were those videos were shot, or any body else for that matter that calls me.

I would rather not publicly post, because although I am friends with maybe 60 or so people on here (by friends I mean there name and number is saved in my phone) there are what....4,000 people on here?

When i first started diving, and went out with someone on here, I popped me a AJ, and was all exited, and posted. Well, this spot was a public spot, but not one of the more popular ones. Well Lockout (used to be Rumple4skin), that was one of his favorite spots for a sure score spearfishin, and it was almost always empty.

Me postin about how the thing was just LOADED with big AJ, next weekend I guess the thing was a parkin lot. So I wouldnt mind down the road answerin where the videos where for the general public on here, but since there are a few big fatties in those pics..(did you notice the AT LEAST 25 pound snapper in one shot on the bottom? We were about 25 feet above him, and he was sittin in the sand, and STILL showed up in the video) I don't want to quite give it up yet, although alot of the divers on here will easily recognize the wrecks.

I AM glad yo enjoyed the video though! And any time you want to get together, I can give you personally all the inforamtion I know about down there!

Just hate to see the 3000 non contributing readers also being parked out there next to ya!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And by the way! for one tank of gas in that boat, you could have yer certification, and mask fins and snorkle! Cert is only $159 at MBT. You can rent any of your other gear until you get the funds to buy it, but what you'll save on bait, chum, broken off lures, new line, ect, you will be able to afford some gear!

I could kick myself I didnt get certified the DAY i moved here to Florida 4 years ago. You should do it!

By the way, you got a PM regarding spots!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool vid Clay :clap


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/23/2008)*And by the way! for one tank of gas in that boat, you could have yer certification, and mask fins and snorkle! Cert is only $159 at MBT. You can rent any of your other gear until you get the funds to buy it, but what you'll save on bait, chum, broken off lures, new line, ect, you will be able to afford some gear!
> 
> I could kick myself I didnt get certified the DAY i moved here to Florida 4 years ago. You should do it!
> 
> By the way, you got a PM regarding spots!


I saw someone on craigslist selling a gift certificate (to MBT) good for one Open Water SCUBA certification. I think they were only asking like $75 or $100. That's an absolute Steal. Anyone thinking of getting certified should try to get that gift certificate to save themselves some money. Normally the class costs somewhere where around $179 - $199... can't remember exactly.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the video Clay, I still don't know how that AJ got away the way you had him skewered. Regardless, there are more out there to get. Thanks for getting some footage of me in there, next time hopefully I'll have fish attached! Good Job.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great video edit Clay. That cobia still pisses me off. It looks like my shaft was out on the other side, but it's hard to tell. I see the cuda you were talking about swarming in on me and the cobia. I was oblivious. I was focused on my biggest fish ever. The one that got away.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe its time to vent some sharks....I dont want to do it...but we owe it to them....


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Despite the viz, that is a pretty cool video. Good job, looks like a blast. I thought it was funny when it shows the sharks swimming around and the video catches a glimps of your bang stick, classic.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/23/2008)*Great video edit Clay. That cobia still pisses me off. It looks like my shaft was out on the other side, but it's hard to tell. I see the cuda you were talking about swarming in on me and the cobia. I was oblivious. I was focused on my biggest fish ever. The one that got away.


Hey Jon, I went over that spot in the video about 20 times and from what I can tell your shaft did come out the other side, but not passed the flopper. 2-3 more inches and you probably would have had that fish, or if myself or Clay would have gotten our butts down there to give you a hand with him. Oh well, lesson learned. Now we know for next time, we can sort out the differences on the boat, so long as the fish is on the boat with us.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Great video!

I am kinda new to this forum, but Iwould to get wet with you guys one day.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

clat-doh

thanks for posting the video.. always enjoy reading your reports!!


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice video. Can you post something about that helmet cam? I'm thinking to attach my SEA LIFE MINI camera to my speargun,but the helmet would be a better solution........


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey pogy! You dive? Would love to have you go out with us sometime! we got a great bunch of divers on here!

Glad you enjoyed it phantom!

Hey Jan...you had to ask...here it is...a picture last summer on its maiden voyage...










Its just one of them cheap non DOT approved chopper helmets, and I took a L-shaped curtain bracket out of my junk drawer, (was the best thing I could find after a couple a drinks and 3AM), and screwed it to the helmet. 

Your camera housing should have the threaded mount in the bottom for a tripod. Just get a screw that fits, and a couple O-rings, and 2 flat washers, and mount it to the hole in the curtain bracket, and strap that bad boy on your head!

Now for the fun part! You need to make sure you got it bent up, down, left or right enough so its pointed in the right direction.

Drink a couple more beers, preferably with the helmet cam on. Then load one of your spearguns, and run around the house with the gun held out at arms length, chasing the cats and aiming the gun at em all while hunched over in a funny sort of way to try to get your body as horizontal as possible to similate your natural position in the water!

Then replay the video. If you can see right down the barrel of your gun, and notice the wild scared look in the cats eyes cuz daddys drunk again and playing with loaded guns......

......then you are adjusted perfectly!


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

:clap coool! Especially that part with chasing the cats.............. Can't stop laughing...........! Don't have the cats I"l try chase my girlfriend.. Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yer girlfriend will even love it better! JK

I thought about the gun mount too...one, sometimes its hard to swing a long gun around fast enough to get shots of some stuff. 

2nd, you will granted get perfect video of the shot, but as soon as you shoot, and you let the gun float up, yopu miss any more wild adventures.

AND NUMBER ONE DAVE LETTEMENS TOP 10 REASONS NOT TO MOUNT YOUR CAMERA ON YOUR GUN:

YOUR DIVE BUDDIES KEEP GETTIN PISSED OFF AT YOU BECAUSE YOU KEEP STICKING YOUR LOADED GUN IN THERE FACE SO YOU CAN "GET GOOD FOOTAGE OF THEM TO PUT IN YOUR NEXT MOVIE!" :doh

Of course, some of the clowns I dive with would probaly think its funny too!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

keep em coming, its those posts that keep the forum interesting...because in other news if been killing trout in the bay, ehh...but it looked like yall where defending the ship...can i request a shark spear fishing video? :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I did the gun mount...works ok but...A - run the risk of losing your gun/camera if Jaws grabs your fish or something...Guess you could lose it if he took your bean off too but you would have bigger problems in that case than a lost camera I would guess.

2. I like to let the gun go after a successful shot ....that way the gun floats up above me and gets the line out of the way while i fight the fish. The camera made the gun sink...Thought it would be good cause it would be looking down on the action...but as usual ...thats what i get for thinking.:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What kinda camera you use Brian? Mine are bouyant as hell, I gueess from the air trapped in the housing...

you said "take yer bean off"...thats funny.


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

I use a Sealife DC500...It does great stills and great video in my opinion for the money (I got it as a gift) but like I said it caused the gun to sink. Not much space for air in my case actually..Its a tight little camera set up. 

Clay, I havent been able to find one of those helmets. They are either rediculously priced or full of padding which I dont want. Help a brother out. Im dying to set up like you...Damn I cant believe I just admitted that !


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

love the videos


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome video. I have snorkeled for the past 5 years and for whatever reason (mostly lazyness) I haven't taken the plunge to get my dive cert. I will definitely be calling MBT this week. I can't wait to see what's down there. Might even have to trade the poles in for a speargun...

Thanks for posting.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Clay,

You always have the best videos brother. I envy you, never have gotten certified, but damn it after watching all your videos I do believe i am going to start looking into it!!!!! Damn another expensive habbit, my wife is going to end up divorcing my butt if i dont buy her a new car soon. Thanks for sharing the vids Clay!!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fishin' fool (5/26/2008)* Might even have to trade the poles in for a speargun...
> 
> Thanks for posting.


You might as well. Because once you start getting them underwater, you will wonder why the hell you used the poles in the first place. I seriously have the walmart specials left in my rod arsenal for when someone that's not certified wants to go fishing. But once you get underwater, it's all over from there. Your hobbies will not grow. They will actually shrink so that you can spend more on diving. It's more addicting than any other hobby out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What John said guys. I only have 2 6/0's left as far as poles, and one regular pole and reel for my wife. The 6/0 are for sharks, since they tend to get a lil pissed after you spear em and try and put them on yer stringer! Hee hee...

Seiously Fishin Fllo and Amberj, talk to MBT.

We were just talkin about this the other day on the boat. You go out all day to fish, burn up $100'S in gas, and ice, bait, and maybe chum. You sit out there for 8 hours, wiating to catch a legal one. On the days you don't catch crap, I know the bumper sticker says " A BAD DAY FISHING IS BETTER THAN A GOOD DAY AT WORK", but basically all you got was a sunburn and a buzz. Granted, it still might be a pretty day on the water, but you really can't say "man, what an awsome day, that was sweet...I can't wait to do that again.

Now spearfishin. Most the time I don't shoot fish. And I know some of my diving buddies will have some comments about that! :doh:letsdrink However, on those trips when I don't see any fish big enough I want to shoot, diving alone was STILL a blast! And I can't wait to get out there again, aevery time, even on the same wreck is a brand new adventure, because it's ever changing, and you always see something new. Sometimes giant 6' wide sting rays, sometimes sharks, sometimes dolphin, octopus, curios fish comming up to say hi. It's really like being in an underwater zoo without the animals being kept behind bars. They are almost all curious, and come up to see you. YOU REALLY FEEL ONE WITH NATURE!

If I were you guys, I really would not wait. And if you like spearfishing, it's cheaper per trip than fishing. No bait, no lost lures, no respools of line after too many breakoffs. Granted, the intitial cost of equipment can bite a little, but after you get set up with what you like, as long as your not the type to have to keep buying more, and more, once you find what equuipment suits you, it will last you for years and years.

Out of all the "sports" I have ever done, I have to say diving and spearfishing is the number one top fun, most beautiful, stress relieving thing I have ever done!

Certifcation is only I think $159 at MBT. They supply you with all your gear during training, exept mask fins and snorkle. If after you get certified, for some reason you deside it wasn't for you, you lost nothing but $159. 

In fact, anybody who wants to, without droppin any more mula than $159 for the class until you know if it's for you, I will lend you a mask, fins, and snorkle.

Don't tell the guys at MBT I sent ya....I have heard if they find out someones is friends with me...they charge em extra!!!! oke You hear that Jim Fritz and Rich????


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats right because he's a NON spearin Clay Doh can't hit the broad side of a barn sideways


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

:clap nice vid bro.


----------

